# My Restless Tombstone



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I was going to add this to the Prop Challenge Thread but its been archived. We started these at the Rocky Mountain Group weekend gathering last month and finished them at home. Mine's now done except for the hands. I will replace the ones in the picture when my back ordered ones come in.
Thanks for the great how to on these Jaege!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

That's cool. I like the bricks in front. Is it motorized?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes it is. I wish I had come up with the design but it was Jaege. Here is a link to the thread from the contest - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21124


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow! It looks good, I am flattered. Did you use the same type of movement I did? Any chance we can see it in motion or at least a viw of your mechanism?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

We tried to follow your design so the motion should be similar.










Here's a short video


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done, Halstaff! The movement is very smooth.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job Steve !


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice. I finally see the infamous "restless hands". Looks good!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice job, that will be a cool tombstone to add to the graveyard. Very clever mechanism also.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great motion! Great design!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool, excellent motion.


----------

